# Glamour Photo Session



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Ladies, I have a question for you. Have you ever or would you consider, going to a professional photographer for a boudoir session and give the resulting photos to your hubby/bf, etc.? Would you actually do nude shots or just risque with lingerie? If you would never do it, why not? 
I would love for my wife to do this for me but in the past when I have brought it up, she just looks at me like I'm crazy and basically says never gonna happen.
Opinions please...


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

My neighbour did this for her husband and now my fiancee is contemplating doing it. Problem is we live in a small town and she knows all of the photographers in the local area (only 3-4 professional ones around here) so it'd make for an awkward scene later.

It does sound like this is something that will get done eventually though, so I'm pumped about this.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ I thought that I was the only one who did that! 

I'd love to have professional photos done one day. I think it would be a lot of fun!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at the FredMiranda website for lots of great ideas from pros. You can also upload your pictures for critiques.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

A woman my wife knew in high school has a side business doing pin-up style photos. My wife had been thinking of getting some done for my birthday, but that has transformed into us booking her for a couple's shoot for our anniversary. There may be some nudity in the pics on either of our parts (no pun intended), but it will be incidental to the shots, not the focus of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I want to do them!  I want to do 50s pin-up though  .


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

That's what our photographer normally does, that_girl. If you were local, I'd give you her info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a digital camera and am willing to take photos of anyone who needs this service.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I also have a camera. Well, it's an iPhone. But it takes pictures! LOL


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the idea,but I don't think my wife would be brave enough in front of a photographer.

An ex model I used to date many moons ago [ before I met my wife ] did it for me [ fully naked ],without me even asking....
I used to keep them in my personal album. One day before we were married,my wife [ then my GF ] found the pics and became jealous and enraged.
She tore them to pieces.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife did this for me. She knows I enjoy 1950's pin-up material, so she, and a couple of her girlfriends, got together and went to a photographer to have them done as gifts for their hubbies. 

The results unfortunately were mixed. I didn't take to most of the photos immediately. There were two really strong ones, but I felt like the photographer just didn't really have a vision for my wife at all. After she had the pics taken, I looked up some of her other work and it was just much stronger than what she did for my wife. I think my wife assumed I was disappointed in her, and I had to reassure her that it wasn't her at all. I'd love to see her sit for another session and really have a strong talent who knows exactly what they're doing. I'd KILL for some classic pin-up shots of my wife that really capture the era and time.

Also I plan to return the favor. I'm working out, trying to get into really incredible shape. I'm hoping to sometime in the next two years get some risque and sexy photos taken professionally, just for my wife as a birthday or anniversary present.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmm..... this brings up a question for the men...

If you have PLENTY of naked photos of your wife, and video.... would you still want "boudoir shots"?

My husband also likes the 50's pin-up style. So it would be cool to surpize him with something like that.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Sunny, my answer is "yes." There's a difference between spontaneous shots done ourselves and professionally lit, composed and shot pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Hmmmmmm..... this brings up a question for the men...
> 
> If you have PLENTY of naked photos of your wife, and video.... would you still want "boudoir shots"?
> 
> My husband also likes the 50's pin-up style. So it would be cool to surpize him with something like that.


I have been contemplating getting photos like this taken for a while now. I have been working on getting healthy, and have lost over 60lbs now. It's been a super long road, mentally adjusting my self-esteem issues and physically changing my life style.

I had wanted to do this as a surprise for my husband, but in a weak moment, where we were candidly sharing thoughts about a variety of intimate things, I thought it might be nice just to see what his reaction was to the idea. I pulled up the website for the photographer's work and asked what he thought about me getting some photos like that done. 

His reaction was not what I expected...he kinda shrugged his shoulders and had a bland look on his face. I asked him to just be honest and tell me, and he confessed that they really didn't do much for him. 

I confess that I was more than disappointed at his reaction, but I asked him to be honest, so I can't fault him for telling me the truth. At first I wanted to be hurt by it, and mad...but then I decided that was the old me...not the new me talking. So I told him that I appreciated his honesty and that I was still looking forward to having them done in the future. That even if they didn't rock his world, I know they will make me feel good about my own self. 

He asked me why I would want them if he didn't much care about them. I told him that when I become elderly and pass away, I want them blown up into giant posters and plastered all over the walls at the funeral. Heck, I want them on the front page of the program! An homage to the hottie I decided to be. lol He just kinda shook his head at me and chuckled.

When I finally got him to share why he didn't care for the professional photos much, he admitted to me that he much prefers the candid, self-photos and videos that I have been taking and sending to him just recently for the first time. He said it's very 'girl-next-door' and much hotter than the contrived, made up ones.

Well, shucks! I love that he feels so strongly about the candid pics, but I still wish he were more on-board about the pro-photos. It certainly took some of the wind out of my sails, but at least he shared his thoughts with me about it...and it didn't become a big ole argument.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I like the idea,but I don't think my wife would be brave enough in front of a photographer.
> 
> An ex model I used to date many moons ago [ before I met my wife ] did it for me [ fully naked ],without me even asking....
> I used to keep them in my personal album. One day before we were married,my wife [ then my GF ] found the pics and became jealous and enraged.
> She tore them to pieces.


Well, that's classic ain't it?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Well, that's classic ain't it?


Well I guess she was moving true to form.
I don't want to " generalize " and say its a " ladies thing", but I saw it as that....
I remember that I laughed and she got even more angry. My good friend was the photographer and of course he had other photos plus the negatives...

Man,she searched my entire bedroom looking for more photos!
She went on a rampage.:rofl:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

It is good to see so many people that would enjoy this activity. I, too love the pinup style photography and think that that look is about the most sexy thing in the world. Several years ago, I was able to convince my wife to have a couple of photography sessions with me as the photographer. No actual nudity. Just lingerie, sexy poses and as much glamour as we could muster. The results were ok but nothing like I had hoped for. It wasn't so much what she was wearing, locale or my bad photography skills as her attitude. I had to convince her to do the sessions after a long time of cajoling and persuasion. You can tell in the pictures that she was not letting her internal sexiness out. 
More recently, in an effort to help me lose more weight (I'm trying to get more healthy - working out, eating right, etc.) I asked her if she would help me with an incentive. I asked that if I were to hit my goal, would she be willing to go to a professional and have some pinup/glamour shots made for me. The look she gave me was "not in a million years". 

Sigh
All of this is piled on top of the fact that I am extremely visual and I love the whole lingerie, stockings, heels look in the bedroom. I crave it. But even after multiple discussions with my wife about it, she might indulge me a couple of times a year at most.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> I have been contemplating getting photos like this taken for a while now. I have been working on getting healthy, and have lost over 60lbs now. It's been a super long road, mentally adjusting my self-esteem issues and physically changing my life style.
> 
> I had wanted to do this as a surprise for my husband, but in a weak moment, where we were candidly sharing thoughts about a variety of intimate things, I thought it might be nice just to see what his reaction was to the idea. I pulled up the website for the photographer's work and asked what he thought about me getting some photos like that done.
> 
> ...


You may see his mindset change after you do the photos. Maybe he doesn't like them for other women, but once he gets one look at you in them, it may change his mind.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> You may see his mindset change after you do the photos. Maybe he doesn't like them for other women, but once he gets one look at you in them, it may change his mind.


That was really sweet of you to take the time to point out, and makes me smile. Thank you  

I know that he will be complimentary about them when they happen, but you are right, maybe he will be surprised. Or maybe this is his devious way of trying to get me to up the bar and make them even racier! :rofl:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I had one done but I think it makes me look kinda gay.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Was that in the early 80's? What's with the matching socks and belt?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I had one done but I think it makes me look kinda gay.



Nah, you look very masculine. Kinda like Liberace. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> I had one done but I think it makes me look kinda gay.


So not what I had in mind when I started this thread.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes...planning to do so myself. We have several photographers in my area that do this. Plus....I like the idea of capturing my youth bc I know one day it will be gone *tear*


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I did this as an engagement present for my husband. He didn't care and they ended up stuck in a box somewhere. Totally depressing and I never did it nor will I ever do it again.

The pictures are now just for me to see what I looked like when I was young.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh and I have this fantasy of having a big huge framed one of me in our bedroom (not a full on nude one but very risqué nontheless...artistic) to shake things up a bit for certain people that like to "drop by" unannounced. Maybe they would think twice  "oh that? We usually take that down before guests come over....but we didn't know you would be coming over here today." yes, I have thought this out too much.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I did this as an engagement present for my husband. He didn't care and they ended up stuck in a box somewhere. Totally depressing and I never did it nor will I ever do it again.
> 
> The pictures are now just for me to see what I looked like when I was young.


I just don't get some guys.:scratchhead:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Ladies, I have a question for you. Have you ever or would you consider, going to a professional photographer for a boudoir session and give the resulting photos to your hubby/bf, etc.? Would you actually do nude shots or just risque with lingerie? If you would never do it, why not?
> I would love for my wife to do this for me but in the past when I have brought it up, she just looks at me like I'm crazy and basically says never gonna happen.
> Opinions please...


Hmmm...tricky question. If the photographer was a woman, yes, I would do the lingerie and nude shots. And I would give them to my husband. I would never be naked around another man, unless it was a doctor and I was in the hospital for a check up or something. I don't want other men seeing my naked body. This is for my husband and only him. 

If it was a male photographer, then I wouldn't do either one. And not because I'm against sexy photos, I just don't want other men seeing that side of me. That side of me is reserved for my man and him alone.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

On our honeymoon I surprised my husband with a corset from Frederick's of Hollywood. He was so excited that he grabbed his camera and spent _two hours_ taking pictures of me in various ways; hair up, hair down, sitting up, laying down, etc. It made me feel so incredibly sexy. But he never saved the pictures and the camera broke so...  I don't know what happened to them. 

I love posing for him though. And strip teasing, which he has filmed me doing more than once.  I hate watching myself, and now I'm out of practice. Hopefully once we have our own place again that tigress will resurface. :smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing this for my husband on his birthday next year in March...but I'm a bit nervous. I want it to be a surprise, like he comes home one day and finds this new photo album on his pillow that says "Open Me" and bam! Happy Birthday honey!

BUT....I don't know how he'll respond...We're Christians and, even though we're kinky in the bedroom, we haven't EVER taken things _outside_ our own private quarters. I don't know what he would say, knowing that other people took pictures of me. And I'm not the kind of girl who would only be _a little_ kinky during the shoot. Handcuffs, scarves, lingerie, partial nudity, sexy poses...that'd be me. And I don't know how we would take it. I'd like to think he'd be really, really excited. And I found a studio consisting of only females on the team near to where we live, but I don't know how he would feel about even that...

Plus they're really expensive. But the more I think about it the more I really, really want to do this! I think it would be so much fun! I tend to go through cycles where I have difficultly accepting my aggressive sexual nature. I grew up in the Christian faith and sex was one thing they did _not_ approach in a healthy way. It was very condemning of sexual pleasure, desires and enjoyment, yet they said it was fine in marriage. It was confusing, and I think this would be really liberating and fun. 

Ugh! I'm so torn!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I'm thinking about doing this for my husband on his birthday next year in March...but I'm a bit nervous. I want it to be a surprise, like he comes home one day and finds this new photo album on his pillow that says "Open Me" and bam! Happy Birthday honey!
> 
> BUT....I don't know how he'll respond...We're Christians and, even though we're kinky in the bedroom, we haven't EVER taken things _outside_ our own private quarters. I don't know what he would say, knowing that other people took pictures of me. And I'm not the kind of girl who would only be _a little_ kinky during the shoot. Handcuffs, scarves, lingerie, partial nudity, sexy poses...that'd be me. And I don't know how we would take it. I'd like to think he'd be really, really excited. And I found a studio consisting of only females on the team near to where we live, but I don't know how he would feel about even that...
> 
> ...


I am Christian and I have debated it, I know my husband would like it, it would have to be a woman photographer, and it's not like it's porn, it's me  (In your case, it's you) Also it's not like you are having sex with the person, you are doing it for your hubby. I bet he would love it. 
TO the OP. Yes I would do it. I have sent sexy boudoir type photos that i have taken myself on my phone to my hubby and I would love to do a marilyn monroe style shoot, with the dress, and a thong but shot.... he says I look like her and he loved her growing up. lol. I have several in mind..... hmmmmmm might make a good extra anniversary gift.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd have no issue with it but then i don't have issues being naked or semi nude in lingerie, i already do take my own pics/vids, your wife may feel more comfy doing it that way, camera tripod delay, then she can snap away every where 

The only trouble with pictures is if you have an estranged husband like mine that threatens to post all my pictures/vids over the interwebs.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

missymrs80 said:


> Oh and I have this fantasy of having a big huge framed one of me in our bedroom (not a full on nude one but very risqué nontheless...artistic) to shake things up a bit for certain people that like to "drop by" unannounced. Maybe they would think twice  "oh that? We usually take that down before guests come over....but we didn't know you would be coming over here today." yes, I have thought this out too much.


We've got a couple of poses on our shot list with this kind of thing in mind, one for the bedroom and one for the (*gasp*) living room. If it turns out like we imagine, the living room one would be almost abstract: we have matching tattoos, mine on my leg, hers on her back. Our concept is a tight shot with us positioned so they're both visible and te focus of the shot. With what we have in mind, only her back and my leg would be visible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife surprised me on our 25th anniversary with pictures taken by a woman boudoir photographer. She took me to view the proofs as the surprise. Some were lingerie and some were partially nude. OMG...I sure had a hard time hiding my "excitement". I loved the pics and the fact that she planned and did this for me. We purchased most of them and the slides of all of them. I still enjoy them. We had one put on canvas, framed, and it hangs in our bedroom.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> I'm thinking about doing this for my husband on his birthday next year in March...but I'm a bit nervous. I want it to be a surprise, like he comes home one day and finds this new photo album on his pillow that says "Open Me" and bam! Happy Birthday honey!
> 
> BUT....I don't know how he'll respond...We're Christians and, even though we're kinky in the bedroom, we haven't EVER taken things _outside_ our own private quarters. I don't know what he would say, knowing that other people took pictures of me.


Just ask him.

You don't have to tell him it's of you, just mention it in casual conversation. Tell him one of your friends is doing it, (one he doesn't know preferably) and see if he says anything. Just bring the subject up and let him react to it.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> Just ask him.
> 
> You don't have to tell him it's of you, just mention it in casual conversation. Tell him one of your friends is doing it, (one he doesn't know preferably) and see if he says anything. Just bring the subject up and let him react to it.


Well, I already mentioned it. So it won't be a surprise anymore. I kind of wish I hadn't brought it up. Cause now it seems...I don't know, dull. Maybe I'll make sure to make the pictures super hot and sexy, and shock the heck out of him.  

Oh, and he loved the idea. Once I'd fully explained it. At first he gave me a look that said, "You're starting to scare me", but once he understood what it was he was all smiles. I told him I'd do it around his birthday, but now I'm going to make it much sooner than that. That way he's not expecting it. Mmmmwwwaahahah!


----------

